# how do you know if silenoid is bad ?



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

I am trying to find out how to tell if my silenoid is bad any info would help


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

take a piece of battery cable and use it to connect the two large posts. if your motor runs, your solenoid is bad. if it doesn't then its your motor.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Why Do You Think The Solinoid Is Bad? Does The Motor Run? Randy


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

You can "jump" the solenoid across the two big terminals. If still no good, carefully (possible sparks and the plow might move unexpectedly) use a set of jumper cables to go from the battery side of the solenoid to the + terminal on the plow motor. You might also want to run the black half of the jumper cables from a good truck ground to the negative terminal on the plow motor. This will eliminate the solenoid and the plow cables from the circuit. If this doesn't work, it probably is the plow motor.

If the jumper cables do work, suspect the solenoid OR the power cable from the solenoid to the plow motor.

Before you replace the solenoid, make sure you also check the cable from the solenoid to the motor. I have a MM2 and where the plow power cable plugs into the grill outlet, the prongs in the power cable were no longer making reliable connection. Sometimes the plow motor would work, then at other times the solenoid would just click.

The dealer showed me that each prong is split and occasionally you need to use a knife blade to gently pry the two halves apart so it makes good contact when plugged in. Plow even responds faster now since it is getting full current.

Good luck,
John


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks for all your help i am glad i didnt go spend money for a new one.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Always come here first to ask your questions on repairs.We have bunch of knowledgeable members...


----------



## pastorarmen (Dec 12, 2005)

*Just another solenoid question*

My solenoid is putting out 12 V on the relay's small terminal.

I thought the switch put 12 V into that terminal to activate the solenoid.

Needless to say my plow isn't working, but before I run out in the morning and buy another selonoid I though I would ask the question here.

It is a Meyer setup if that makes a difference.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

pastorarmen said:


> My solenoid is putting out 12 V on the relay's small terminal.
> 
> I thought the switch put 12 V into that terminal to activate the solenoid.
> 
> ...


That explains alot. J/k


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

pastorarmen said:


> My solenoid is putting out 12 V on the relay's small terminal.
> 
> I thought the switch put 12 V into that terminal to activate the solenoid.
> 
> ...


The solenoid on a Meyer should receive 12Vt from the controller. The are solenoids that connect by grounding the small terminal. Did the plow just stop working, or did someone install the wrong solenoid?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Ground*

Check your grounds! Take them off, clean them, lube them, put'em back. 99% of the time anything electrical goes on me it is because a ground got loose or corroded.


----------



## pastorarmen (Dec 12, 2005)

*wrong sel-annoyed*

I guess I got the wrong type solenoid.

Now to get one that takes power, instead of gives it.....

Nothing like a $9.00 education on solenoids


----------

